# [CHICAGO] Hot wheels are better than nothing



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

From my experience getting a scheduled block is a miracle nowadays in such an oversaturated market as Chicago is. Simply, there are too many drivers refreshing the screen. However, many folks seem to dislike restaurant deliveries. 
Well, yesterday had 3 regular prime stops (2 of them fresh with no tip) plus $5 tip. Today I did 3 hours HW with 4 stops and $15 tips. Similar mileage. 
The added benefit is that I can discover really nice places to take my wife out for a date


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> ............... The added benefit is that I can discover really nice places to take my wife out for a date


Just dont use the same car on the date as it will already smell Bacon and Sausage, you might have to sleep on the couch that night! Just a suggestion!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Just dont use the same car on the date as it will already smell Bacon and Sausage, you might have to sleep on the couch that night! Just a suggestion!


----------

